# Greece holiday ideas anyone.



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Mrs D threw this into the mix last night after she found its only 3 hours flying time (the max she allows herself).
I thought it was Menorca or Portugal again but am happy to go along with this.
We both enjoy some site seeing. That could be for pure beauty or with history etc.
Nice coastline, nice beaches maybe.
Places to travel by bus.
Not full of kids or the young party people......we want to relax.
Good bars/restaurants within strolling distance, although I have no idea of the cost to eat out.
Thanks.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

Try Rhodes, Malta & Cyprus, but I think the flights might be longer, I think Corfu is within range, very friendly people, lots to see, but I think the season is over there now,


----------



## Slioch (30 Nov 2019)

Kefalonia is still mainly unspoilt, has fantastic scenery, and isn't popular with the Club 18-30 crowd - it's mainly older farts like me. It gets higher than average rainfall so is more green and lush rather than rocky and barren. The locals are brilliant - respectful and welcoming rather than pushy. Skala's a good place to stay. Have a day trip out to Fiskardo.
About 4hrs flight time from Manchester.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Try Rhodes, Malta & Cyprus, but I think the flights might be longer, I think Corfu is within range, very friendly people, lots to see, but I think the season is over there now,


This is for next April......I should have said, thanks.
Done Malta, arguably one of our best ever holidays.
I will look at Corfu.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> Kefalonia is still mainly unspoilt, has fantastic scenery, and isn't popular with the Club 18-30 crowd - it's mainly older farts like me. It gets higher than average rainfall so is more green and lush rather than rocky and barren. The locals are brilliant - respectful and welcoming rather than pushy. Skala's a good place to stay. Have a day trip out to Fiskardo.
> About 4hrs flight time from Manchester.


Sounds good......I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## Slioch (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Done Malta, arguably one of our best ever holidays



We went to Malta last year for the first time. I was blown-away by Valetta - all that history!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> We went to Malta last year for the first time. I was blown-away by Valetta - all that history!


We stayed in the Fortina hotel directly across from Valetta. I believe its been changed into private apartments now.


----------



## Joffey (30 Nov 2019)

Rhodes is good but it's nearly 4 hours. You could just not tell her the flight is a bit longer...

And the Gyros is AMAZING.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Nov 2019)

If Athens isn't too far to fly to, then get a bus/taxi to Piraeus and take a ferry to Naxos. The boat journey, IMO, is a real highlight and if you're lucky you might be accompanied by dolphins riding the waves at the bow.

Once there, accommodation is plentiful (or book in advance). It's pretty low-key and the beaches are amazing.

This beach, is my favourite:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pla...UNAhAIHfgDAkUQ_AUoAXoECAwQAw&biw=1366&bih=637

April - June is the best time to go: not too many backpackers, no school children and families, and not too hot.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Joffey said:


> Rhodes is good but it's nearly 4 hours. You could just not tell her the flight is a bit longer...
> 
> And the Gyros is AMAZING.


Haha.....I did that 15 years ago when I booked a diving holiday in Egypt.......oh how she laughed.
She mentions it every time we plan a holiday


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2019)

If you go to Corfu, don't go to Sidari, it's a sh***hole. We went there last year, never again. Corfu town is nice though.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Try Rhodes, Malta & Cyprus, but I think the flights might be longer, I think Corfu is within range, very friendly people, lots to see, but I think the season is over there now,


I'm fairly sure that my flight to Corfu from Manchester was nearer 4 hours than 3. I think we had adverse wind conditions, but even so I reckon 3.5 hours minimum.

We stayed in Paleokastritsa and enjoyed the holiday. I hired a bike and explored some of the island on 2 wheels. I found a nice climb with lots of hairpin bends, but I can't remember where that was.

It was starting to get hot when we went in May - mid-to-high 20s. I think April should be nicely warm rather than 'scorchio'.

I got quite a few nasty mosquito bites, but I am sensitive to the buggers - my companions were untroubled.



gavroche said:


> If you go to Corfu, don't go to Sidari, it's a sh***hole. We went there last year, never again. Corfu town is nice though.


We went to Corfu town one afternoon and ended up wandering round an open market checking out the stalls. My then young stepdaughter picked up a pack of playing cards and looked shocked. I wandered over to see what the problem was and discovered that everything on that stall had hardcore porn images on it!  The Greeks obviously have a more relaxed attitude towards sex than many Brits ...


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

@Joffey I have just been on google trying the find a hotel called the Gyros .
We live and learn


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I'm fairly sure that my flight to Corfu from Manchester was nearer 4 hours than 3. I think we had adverse wind conditions, but even so I reckon 3.5 hours minimum.
> 
> We stayed in Paleokastritsa and enjoyed the holiday. I hired a bike and explored some of the island on 2 wheels. I found a nice climb with lots of hairpin bends, but I can't remember where that was.
> 
> ...


Are mossies a problem generally or just that area?
I recently enjoyed a cycling holiday in Pollenca and learned they are a problem in that small area. I dont get bitten much but my poor mate had so many.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are mossies a problem generally or just that area?
> I recently enjoyed a cycling holiday in Pollenca and learned they are a problem in that small area. I dont get bitten much but my poor mate had so many.


I don't know, but I found them (literally!) a right pain...

I was bitten numerous times one night and yelped when another of the little sods stuck its 'needle' in. My girlfriend woke up and told me to stop being such a wimp so I jumped out of bed and turned the light on. I had more then 10 nasty bites and one of them still had a bulging red mossie hanging off! I got a bit more sympathy after that ...

I don't know why some people get bitten and some don't. Maybe everybody does get the bites, but some people don't get the reaction?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> Kefalonia is still mainly unspoilt, has fantastic scenery, and isn't popular with the Club 18-30 crowd - it's mainly older farts like me. It gets higher than average rainfall so is more green and lush rather than rocky and barren. The locals are brilliant - respectful and welcoming rather than pushy. Skala's a good place to stay. Have a day trip out to Fiskardo.
> About 4hrs flight time from Manchester.


I am certaintly with you. I love Kefalonia.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know, but I found them (literally!) a right pain...
> 
> I was bitten numerous times one night and yelped when another of the little sods stuck its 'needle' in. My girlfriend woke up and told me to stop being such a wimp so I jumped out of bed and turned the light on. I had more then 10 nasty bites and one of them still had a bulging red mossie hanging off! I got a bit more sympathy after that ...
> 
> I don't know why some people get bitten and some don't. Maybe everybody does get the bites, but some people don't get the reaction?


Are you type O blood ?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you type O blood ?


Er, good question!

I don't actually know what blood type I am, but my mum once told me that I am a pretty rare type. Next time I go to the doctor, I will ask - I'm sure it will be in my records somewhere, given how many tests were done on me for my blood clotting problems.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Er, good question!
> 
> I don't actually know what blood type I am, but my mum once told me that I am a pretty rare type. Next time I go to the doctor, I will ask - I'm sure it will be in my records somewhere, given how many tests were done on me for my blood clotting problems.


When my mate was getting bitten to bits and I wasn't I googled it. People with type O are far more likely to be bitten and yes, he is type O.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2019)

I enjoyed Zakynthos in September (we stayed in Argassi, quiet then.). Did a day trip to Kefalonia, would certainly like to go back


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Er, good question!
> 
> I don't actually know what blood type I am, but my mum once told me that I am a pretty rare type. Next time I go to the doctor, I will ask - I'm sure it will be in my records somewhere, given how many tests were done on me for my blood clotting problems.


O isn't rare, certainly not in rhesus positive form
https://www.blood.co.uk/why-give-blood/blood-types/


----------



## gavgav (30 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> Kefalonia is still mainly unspoilt, has fantastic scenery, and isn't popular with the Club 18-30 crowd - it's mainly older farts like me. It gets higher than average rainfall so is more green and lush rather than rocky and barren. The locals are brilliant - respectful and welcoming rather than pushy. Skala's a good place to stay. Have a day trip out to Fiskardo.
> About 4hrs flight time from Manchester.


100% recommend Kefalonia. I’ve been twice, staying in Fiskardo and Xi. Very different places, both equally wonderful.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2019)

Having previously been married to a Greek woman for 18 years I actually speak a bit of the lingo. Cant read a word of it though.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Nov 2019)

Pefkos on Rhodes ticks the boxes.
Not sure of the flight time though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2019)

Roger Longbottom said:


> In the spirit of "New Sub Forums" shouldn't this be in the "Travel and Holidays" section?
> 
> Just saying like.


It is now.

Another vote for Kefalonia here - lovely place.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Dec 2019)

Slioch said:


> Kefalonia is still mainly unspoilt, has fantastic scenery, and isn't popular with the Club 18-30 crowd - it's mainly older farts like me. It gets higher than average rainfall so is more green and lush rather than rocky and barren. The locals are brilliant - respectful and welcoming rather than pushy. Skala's a good place to stay. Have a day trip out to Fiskardo.
> About 4hrs flight time from Manchester.


Seconded. Got married in Skala. It's ace.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Dec 2019)

Out of season, Greece is very pleasant. March is spring when all the flowers are out and the grass is green. Even hell hole clubbing islands can be good destinations. If you want ancient history and local culture, rather than gas mark 5 on the beach, go in spring.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Out of season, Greece is very pleasant. March is spring when all the flowers are out and the grass is green. Even hell hole clubbing islands can be good destinations. If you want ancient history and local culture, rather than gas mark 5 on the beach, go in spring.


Thanks. Thinking of April.


----------



## GetFatty (2 Dec 2019)

Kefalonia is nice. Santorini is absolutely utterly and totally stunning (but get a second mortgage). However I've now been going to Crete (Georgiopolis). What the town lacks in scenery and architecture, it more than makes up for in food and friendliness and the scenery and architecture is a short walk away (Lake Kournas for scenery) and Chania if you want a Venetian port (although it's a bus rather than a walk)


----------



## Salar (3 Dec 2019)

Don't know what Kefalonia is like now, but back in the 80's it was a lovely place.

Not very touristy then, stayed in a nice apartment, but we only had water every other day and one night we had a monster thunderstorm which flooded the streets.

I took the risk and hired a little Fiat for a couple of days.
Took it up a mountain only to discover the brakes didn't quite work and there was a hole in the footwell


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2019)

Skiathos is also worth a look. One main road from one end of the island to the main town with a very reasonably priced and regular bus service on it. The town is ace and there's decent restaurants/tavs/beaches dotted along the bus route.


----------



## Spartak (22 Dec 2019)

Another vote for Skala on Kefalonia, have had many great holidays there.

If you're willing to fly & ferry then Naxos is another great island, lovely beaches and very pleasant people, lots of good tavernas too.


----------



## meenaghman (29 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> If you go to Corfu, don't go to Sidari, it's a sh***hole. We went there last year, never again. Corfu town is nice though.



Went to Sidari back in 1993. It was just opening up as a tourist destination. We were told it was fairly quiet. The beach was nice and there were a few bars, and building was ongoing and it was evident it was going to look to capture the 18-30 crowd. But even though myself and now Mrs W were young - I couldn't help feeling it was a dump and a shithole in the making. Oh and the mosquitos were huge and because there were lots of open drains and marshy type lands around that were needed to be drained they were around constantly. Hired a moped and spent as much time away from Sidari as we could. I actually enjoyed going round Corfu town .. Ok I'm interested in that sort of stuff. I do find beach holidays are a bit like OK seen the beach .. now where can I go to get away from the crowds. We headed over to Agios Georgios and a few other coves and spent the time there..before heading back to get mauled by the mossies in Sidari. I suspect some of those beautiful coves are now peppered with bars and neon.


----------



## Hicky (10 Jul 2022)

Zante, southern end is quieter and we found is nicer. Kryopigi on the mainland…ok I suppose, wouldn’t return if it was free. Kos, v windy, kefalos area is quieter and less commercial(I though the food was very samey). 
Malta top notch, the same for Gozo. As a couple we’d go back in a heartbeat, very hot though, the food was very varied and reasonably priced.


----------

